# Fonthill Media: Looking for writers



## Jayslater (Oct 22, 2010)

Dear All,

My name is Jay Slater and I am the senior commissioning editor at The History Press in Stroud, Gloucestershire. I specialise in aviation, military, history and transport titles, and if anyone has an idea that would make a great book, please do not hesitate to contact me.

I look forwards to hearing from you in due course.

Very best wishes,

Jay Slater


----------



## Jayslater (Nov 17, 2010)

S!

The History Press is looking for writers, especially of WW2 aviation, may it be a memoir or a plane topic.

Why not drop us a line?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2010)

Please stop advertising. Final warning.


----------



## Jayslater (Mar 12, 2012)

Scrap that! The History Press failed to support aviation as promised. Am now at Fonthill that is to be launched this spring. We will release the definitive books on the Mustang and Westland Whirlwing and many others. If interested in learning more, please drop me a line: j.slater (at) fonthillmedia.com


----------



## Jayslater (Mar 12, 2012)

Dear All,

My name is Jay Slater and I am the new publisher at Fonthill Media, a vibrant and enthusiastic specialist book publisher to be launched this spring. If you should have an idea or are a budding author, why not drop me a line?

[email protected]

With very best wishes,

Jay Slater


----------



## A4K (Mar 12, 2012)

What sort of subjects do you publish?


----------



## Jayslater (May 10, 2012)

Hello there!

And good to hear from you. We publish military, history and specialised books. We also take aviation very seriously. 

Do drop me a line: j.slater (at) fonthillmedia.com

Jay


----------



## Jayslater (Jan 8, 2013)

Dear All,

My name is Jay Slater and I am the publisher and commissioning editor at Fonthill Media, a new and highly exciting specialist book publisher based in Stroud, Gloucestershire, UK

Previous to Fonthill, I was the commissioning editor at Games Workshop, Ian Allan Publishing and The History Press before being asked to join Fonthill. It is a decision that I have not regretted and we love the mission in publishing beautiful books in the UK and US. Also, a growing number writers from other specialist publishers are leaving them for us due to our high standards; excellent sales, marketing and distribution; professionalism and constant communication, generous finances; superb and unrivalled reproduction; a varied and very exciting publishing schedule; and a team that revel in the subject matter.

If you should have a book idea or more, we would be most interested in hearing from you. If so, please send an e-mail to me at j.slater(at) fonthillmedia.com to move forwards.

With very best wishes,

Jay Slater


----------



## Njaco (Jan 8, 2013)

Mr. Slater has been banned for 4 months for not following the rules around here. If he comes back and continues behaving like this, it will be permanent and all threads deleted.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 8, 2013)

Dammit, and I had a great idea for a book about not spamming other's Websites!


----------

